
How to Deal with Fear? - docuru
http://hieunc.saltar.co/how-to-deal-with-fear
======
sarcasmatwork
Action is the only way to cure fear. As Nike says "Just Do it"

~~~
hieunc229
Agree! We fear what we don’t know, and action will likely help to learn it.
P/s: “Just do it” is my favourite quote

